# FITS like a GLOVE: For Kindle; not a Kindle Accessory but a Ladies Necessity...



## sjc

*HEADS-UP:*
Vera Bradley Bag on SALE for $54.00 from $72.00. 
*It is set up is just like it was custom made for the Kindle*...The "Bowler" Bag. IT HAS A *SEPARATE* heavily quilted *inside* section with zipper _exactly_ Kindle-sized. Keeps the Kindle separate from all the other stuff; yet it is doubly insulated because it is on the _inside_ not the outside of the bag. Plus it has pockets inside the main compartment...the setup is *PERFECT*.
1- Bag is zippered all the way around
2- Separate outside zipper compartment on back
3- 2 Outside flap pockets on front with magnetic closures
4- Inside: Main Compartment with 3 pockets...AND **Separate zippered inside section for KINDLE; fits like a glove and is so protected and isolated from the other stuff.* A must have!!

*Here is the link:* http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?dept=7&sku=146%3a71

*Amazon links: Vera Bradley bowler bags*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Cute bag, I love Vera Bradley!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for posting this!  I'm not a Vera fan myself, but there are plenty here who are, and it sure sounds like it's perfect!

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW

Capri Blue, Windsor Navy, Capri Melon, Medallion, Classic Black and Petal Pink are only $30.


----------



## sjc

Linda: I can't tell you how perfect this bag is. I have bought about 4 or 5 Kindle-Friendly bags but this one is *by far* the best because it so "thickly" protects the Kindle...and so many colors and patterns to choose from.


----------



## sjc

MonaSW:  I love Windsor Navy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sjc said:


> Linda: I can't tell you how perfect this bag is. I have bought about 4 or 5 Kindle-Friendly bags but this one is *by far* the best because it so "thickly" protects the Kindle...and so many colors and patterns to choose from.


I'm sold, I am going to order one. Let me run pick out a pattern.  I was already tempted, I just needed a small push SJC. What are friends for?


----------



## Guest

This thread has been moved to _Kindle Accessories_.

*wakes up*

Oh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, Jim, I can't move threads TO Accessories...I'm sure one of the global mods will get around to it.  Just step away from the thread.



Betsy


----------



## MonaSW

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Jim, I can't move threads TO Accessories...I'm sure one of the global mods will get around to it. Just step away from the thread.  Betsy


ROFLMAO.  I do like the Navy one as well. I'm not usually a bag person, but that is a nice design.


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Jim, I can't move threads TO Accessories...I'm sure one of the global mods will get around to it. Just step away from the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


As you wish. 



Spoiler



I was just sayin', yanno.


----------



## Guest

My God!  He's faster than Spiderman!


----------



## sjc

Mona:  Where is the Windsor Navy for $30...I only see the "Capri Blue" in Bowler style for $30.  Heeeelp...I must get another!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Jim, I can't move threads TO Accessories...I'm sure one of the global mods will get around to it. Just step away from the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


ROTFL


----------



## sjc

Jim:  if you order it in a manly color; we will close one eye and call it a "murse"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sjc said:


> Mona: Where is the Windsor Navy for $30...I only see the "Capri Blue" in Bowler style for $30. Heeeelp...I must get another!!


SJC, Windsor Blue is in the retiring patterns at the bottom. I ordered Peacock. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sjc

Linda:  You won't be sorry...you will love the setup.
Mona:  Where?  I can't find it for $30. >> Help!!


----------



## drenee

The ones for 30.00 are nearer the bottom of the picture...but they are not available online.  I tried to click and buy one, would not let me...Have to buy at an authorized dealer.
deb


----------



## MonaSW

Select Windsor Navy from Retiring Colors (top left hand one). Should then say $30.












drenee said:


> The ones for 30.00 are nearer the bottom of the picture...but they are not available online. I tried to click and buy one, would not let me...Have to buy at an authorized dealer.
> deb


Well that's annoying. Oh well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thank you, Harvey!  LOL!


----------



## MonaSW

Some of the $30 ones are available on-line. The others must be sold out on-line. I am tempted.


----------



## drenee

Thanks for the clarification.  I was better off thinking none of the $30 were available.  LOL...hmmm...what to do, what to do.


----------



## sjc

Wow! Wouldn't let me buy for $30 either; the nerve of them to send me a "_Sale_-e-Mail" and not let me purchase...hmmmm. I will be calling them tomorrow. If not I'll zip down the road to Yorker's and see if they can get it; though they are very picked over from Christmas, I was there today. Sure makes me glad that I got my Cafe Latte for $54.00.

I'm usually not this passionate about a lousy bag; (I have many others) but this style takes the Kindle-friendly cake.


----------



## megan

As some of you know from previous posts, I'm a HUGE Vera fan. I indulge my habit by working at a store that sells VB. I can't believe this- I have the bowler and it is sitting at the bottom of my closet! Now I have to go drag it out. This is almost as exciting as getting a new purse! Also- a little clarification about the colors/prices in case any of you are interested. 4 colors retire, twice a year (8 colors per year total) as well as various styles of bags. At the beginning of the retirement the bags are 25% off and then about a month later they go to 50% off. There also is a very large "sample sale" in Indiana every year where bags are 50-75% off. Often if there a color that you want and a local store does not have it, they can order it from another VB dealer even if it is retiring. The four most recent retired colors are Peacock, Kensington, Riviera Blue and Cambridge. They retired this fall and went 50% off the day after Christmas. The Windsor Navy color you were referring to was retired last spring so it may be a little harder to find. Hope this helps!


----------



## sjc

*Megan: Thanks.* I love the lg. duffel bag; it can withstand a lot...very durable. My daughter trots it back and forth to college and over stuffs it; still looks new and she throws it around like yesterday's trash. I bought an "imitation" for myself and the stitching all around the zipper is coming apart causing the zipper to separate from the bag; needs sewing. You get what you pay for...funny how we make sure our kids have better than us. They get the real deal and we get the knockoffs. I got a deal on the Bowler at $54. and it still killed me to put that $$ out on myself...and I used a store credit!!

*Betsy:* Tell Harvey and Jim that this is not an *accessory* post because it is _not_ SOLD as a "Kindle" _accessory_; but as a ladies necessity...as clearly stated in the Subject line. So here it stays...lol.


----------



## megan

sjc- It easily turns into an addiction! When I was in High School my mother and I shared our Vera bags but now that I have moved away we do hand-me-down trades. They are well worth the money- very durable and all of the cotton bags are machine washable. Just pull out the bottom piece of cardboard and throw them in on cold/gentle and then let them air dry with something to help keep their shape (ie hang a tote on a hanger with clips, stuff the bowler etc...).


----------



## MonaSW

sjc said:


> *Betsy:* Tell Harvey and Jim that this is not an *accessory* post because it is _not_ SOLD as a "Kindle" _accessory_; but as a ladies necessity...as clearly stated in the Subject line. So here it stays...lol.


It's already moved to Accessories. But the other local for it would be "Not Quite Kindle."


----------



## sjc

lol. You moderators are right on the ball; lightening quick!! These boards would be a mess without you...we love you.

*Megan:* Are you telling me I should open a lightly used Vera Store? Not a bad idea, huh? We could sell used books and used Vera merchandise.


----------



## Lotus

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be about lingerie.


----------



## megan

sjc- That sounds like a plan! I would go broke. I wouldn't make a profit! Where I live, you often can find used Vera's at small town boutiques and antique malls (why, I do not know). I have bought a few and they don't look much different than they would if you carried them yourself for a month or so. A little Tide pen and a wash!


----------



## Cuechick

Could someone post a pic of their Kindle in this bag, I am having a hard time picturing it.


----------



## sjc

I will take one and post it.  Give me a few.


----------



## sjc

*Front:* (Has two flap pockets) 


Main Compartment
3 Organizer Pockets
*Inside:* Separate Zippered Kindle Section *CLICK ON IMAGE to ENLARGE DETAIL*


Full Length Zippered Compartment
*Back:* I stuck an envelope inside to show size


*Top:* Zippered All Around


----------



## Marci

Hi, Everyone -

I checked this bag out as soon as I read about it on SJC's other thread. Bummer to learn only a specific few of the retired patterns are available online.

I also found this bag on sale, with many of the same patterns as for the Bowler bag. Much smaller yet still big enough for a Kindle and a few other items.

Link is http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?dept=400&sku=151%3a60

$20 plus S&H [it will go into your shopping bag ] gets you this:











Marci


----------



## luvmy4brats

This is good timing. I received a Vera bag for Christmas that I don't care for (shock..gasp) and was planning to take it in to see if I could exchange it today. I will have to look at this one.

I'm waiting impatiently now for the new Gabby bag in Purple Punch


----------



## sjc

Whoooa...did I score!! I had an ebay credit and applied it towards this:

$49.00 for all 3 pieces: Bowler Bag, Checkbook Cover and Wallet in Windsor Navy...Glad Vera wouldn't let me buy last night...better deal.


----------



## Leslie

You people are impossible....or maybe it is the fact that I can't resist a sale! Anyway, after reading this thread I went off and ordered the Bowler bag in Capri Melon ($30) and the medium bow purse (I think that is what is called) also in Capri Melon for $12. Someone yesterday was posting that this purse is the right size for the Kindle. 

The bags look like spring and summer and here it is the dead of winter, but I don't care. I've been carrying the same black purse for years, year round, maybe it is time for a little color in my life! I hope the pattern matches my red levenger brief bag, at least a little bit!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the photos of The Bowler SJC, I am stoked about my Peacock bag. Can't wait! I was looking this morning and some of the duffel's are $60. I've been wanting one but you have to go to a store to get them. I may check it out Thursday. I have to go to work related meetings all over the USA and would love to have as my carry on.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> You people are impossible....or maybe it is the fact that I can't resist a sale! Anyway, after reading this thread I went off and ordered the Bowler bag in Capri Melon ($30) and the medium bow purse (I think that is what is called) also in Capri Melon for $12. Someone yesterday was posting that this purse is the right size for the Kindle.
> 
> The bags look like spring and summer and here it is the dead of winter, but I don't care. I've been carrying the same black purse for years, year round, maybe it is time for a little color in my life! I hope the pattern matches my red levenger brief bag, at least a little bit!
> 
> L


Seriously we all need counseling!! How can you be on Kindle boards and end up buying a coffee maker, bags, etc.?? 

Linda


----------



## Cuechick

Thanks for the pics! I was thinking it was just a kind of sleeve for the Kindle, not a fully functioning purse.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Seriously we all need counseling!! How can you be on Kindle boards and end up buying a coffee maker, bags, etc.??
> 
> Linda


You are not kidding! Between Betsy the enbabler Quilter and the rest of you guys, I have bought: skins, coffee makers, coffee and tea for the coffee makers, Medge covers, lights, bags...

and then, most novel of all, books! I have actually bought books! LOL But I guess I can't talk about them on this board... 

L


----------



## sjc

You are entirely welcome.

Hope you all enjoy your new bags.  I agree; we all need a little color in our life.  I want feedback from all of you once you receive your bags.  

Linda: The peacock is so pretty.
Leslie: Sorry I cost you money...but you are worth it

SPEAKING of worth it:  What did you think of my $49.00 deal of the bag, checkbook cover and wallet?  Glad I had the Ebay credit and that Vera said retailers only my $30.00 purchase!

ENJOY.  Back to work.


----------



## KCFoggin

Quick question before I buy... Is your kindle in a kindle cover and it fits or is the kindle uncovered?


----------



## Lizbeth

searching the Vera Bradley Website.. there are several other style bags to coordinate!  at VERY reasonable prices!  thanks for the  link!


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> Whoooa...did I score!! I had an ebay credit and applied it towards this:
> 
> $49.00 for all 3 pieces: Bowler Bag, Checkbook Cover and Wallet in Windsor Navy...Glad Vera wouldn't let me buy last night...better deal.


*Awesome deal sjc!!! Shoot, after everyone started talking about the Bowler Bag, I realized that I have this in the retired Pink Elephant pattern. So...is it safe to assume if I see an influx of BBs on the streets, said person/persons may have a Kindle snuggled in there  *running upstairs to fetch said bag**


----------



## SophieD

very nice bag, I love Vera Bradley too!


----------



## sjc

KCFoggin:  In the original cover!!  Good Luck.


----------



## luvmy4brats

You got a great deal!

I just went to ebay too. Got a pink elephants bowler for $26.99. Too good to pass up.


----------



## chynared21

luvmy4brats said:


> You got a great deal!
> 
> I just went to ebay too. Got a pink elephants bowler for $26.99. Too good to pass up.


*Great deal luv! Wait until you see it...so much prettier in person *


----------



## sjc

You are going to love it.  The Pink Elephants bag is striking with the black background.


----------



## KCFoggin

sjc said:


> KCFoggin: In the original cover!! Good Luck.


Thanks much

KC


----------



## sjc

*chynared21* I just love it when I drag out an item like that: You get to get excited over it twice!! I recently did that with a hat that I sort of forgot about; wore it...got a compliment and felt 10 feet tall.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SJC, you got a *great* deal on eBay! That is the way I feel when I find a deal at a Thrift or Swap Meet.

Linda


----------



## sjc

*Linda*: I agree; I think I got extra excited because I got to use a credit whereas I probably wouldn't have purchased, had I had to pull the cash out of my pocket. That's why I like Ebay; buy with profits from something you've sold. Similar to the Amazon rewards...I *love* when I get the $25.00 vouchers with my points. I charge all my utilities and gas; tuck the money aside and pay the bill when it comes in...Keep those bonus points coming...keep 'em coming!! Make sure you post your "review" when you get your Vera bag.


----------



## megan

Well I dug mine out of the closet. Perfect! I guess I will ditch the new Vera I've been carrying and go back to my old one. Or maybe this should be an excuse to get one in a new color...


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> *chynared21* I just love it when I drag out an item like that: You get to get excited over it twice!! I recently did that with a hat that I sort of forgot about; wore it...got a compliment and felt 10 feet tall.


*Absolutely and my hubby won't frown and ask if I bought another purse...he's seen this one *


----------



## Guest

They are available on Ebags.com as well. I'm waiting for the new spring patterns to come out. Love Purple Punch!


----------



## Lady Blue

They have some *retiring* colors that are only $30.00.


----------



## sjc

Ooh La La...purple punch.


----------



## Ruby296

After reading this thread and seeing the pics I went out today to one of our local gift shops that carries VB and managed to get the last Bowler at 40% off in Peacock! It was $43.20 plus tax. This is my first VB bag and while I'm not stark raving madly in love w/it, it is *perfect* for carrying my K in! BTW, I have mine in an Oberon cover and a neoprene case and it still fits into that zippered pocket. Thanks SJC for posting about this!!
Ruby


----------



## sjc

Ruby:  You are welcome...I too, thought the bowler style was less attractive but once you get it you will notice that it grows on you.  I did mention that I have better bags but this one is SO Kindle Friendly and so thickly protective that I couldn't resist.  I think Linda Cannon Mott ordered the Peacock as well If I'm not mistaken.  

Once all the others receive their purchases we will compare notes; likes and dislikes.


----------



## Ruby296

sjc said:


> Ruby: You are welcome...I too, thought the bowler style was less attractive but once you get it you will notice that it grows on you. I did mention that I have better bags but this one is SO Kindle Friendly and so thickly protective that I couldn't resist. I think Linda Cannon Mott ordered the Peacock as well If I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Once all the others receive their purchases we will compare notes; likes and dislikes.


SJC-you are quite right, the BB is growing on me already! I couldn't be too picky about colors as I wanted to get the sale price and the Peacock inijects a nice burst of color here in the grey NE! I also agree w/you about the thick padding being so wonderfully protective and that is what is most important to me. I look forward to hearing others' thoughts too. Happy New Year!
Ruby


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ruby said:


> After reading this thread and seeing the pics I went out today to one of our local gift shops that carries VB and managed to get the last Bowler at 40% off in Peacock! It was $43.20 plus tax. This is my first VB bag and while I'm not stark raving madly in love w/it, it is *perfect* for carrying my K in! BTW, I have mine in an Oberon cover and a neoprene case and it still fits into that zippered pocket. Thanks SJC for posting about this!!
> Ruby


Ruby I also ordered the peacock, love the blue/green combo!

Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats

A lady at target had a tote in Peacock yesterday and I thought it was pretty. For some reason it seemed prettier out in the wild than in the store.

If I hadn't gotten the pink elephants on ebay I would have probably gotten one today while I'm out and about (and knowing me, I would have gotten a newer color and paid full price)

I've ssen the pink elephants in the past and liked it. It's a fun, whimsical print.


----------



## Ruby296

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ruby I also ordered the peacock, love the blue/green combo!
> 
> Linda


Blue and green are my favorite colors and this pattern is really nice. I'm so glad I bought it!



luvmy4brats said:


> A lady at target had a tote in Peacock yesterday and I thought it was pretty. For some reason it seemed prettier out in the wild than in the store.
> 
> If I hadn't gotten the pink elephants on ebay I would have probably gotten one today while I'm out and about (and knowing me, I would have gotten a newer color and paid full price)
> 
> I've ssen the pink elephants in the past and liked it. It's a fun, whimsical print.


I haven't seen the pink elephant pattern, but I think most VB's are vibrant and fun looking. I am glad I got mine on sale too!
Ruby


----------



## chynared21

luvmy4brats said:


> A lady at target had a tote in Peacock yesterday and I thought it was pretty. For some reason it seemed prettier out in the wild than in the store.
> 
> If I hadn't gotten the pink elephants on ebay I would have probably gotten one today while I'm out and about (and knowing me, I would have gotten a newer color and paid full price)
> 
> I've ssen the pink elephants in the past and liked it. It's a fun, whimsical print.


*Pictures online do not do justice to the vibrant colors of VB's bags...they are gorgeous in person.

Ruby...the Pink Elephants is a discontinued pattern so if you see one out there and like it, I'd suggest snatching it up. eBay is where I got mine but definitely know your prices before bidding.*


----------



## sjc

Ruby:  Wise choice...
Linda:  Let us know what you think when yours arrives
ChinaRed21:  I couldn't agree with you more

The additional plus that I find over this style in comparison to other Vera Bradley styles:
Separate Section for Kindle
Zippered all around...other styles are open and if you have your bag on your shoulder and lean forward, to pick something up, stuff can fall out
Front Flap Pockets quick access to cell phone in one pocket and keys in the other pocket-- automatic closure no fumbling

The style definitely grows on you.
*Note:  I also have the reader eyeglass case it is nice and small not clumsy and bulky

*I have the book covers coming...anyone interested let me know before I put them up on Ebay (they fit over the original cover).


----------



## Ruby296

chynared21 said:


> *Pictures online do not do justice to the vibrant colors of VB's bags...they are gorgeous in person.
> 
> Ruby...the Pink Elephants is a discontinued pattern so if you see one out there and like it, I'd suggest snatching it up. eBay is where I got mine but definitely know your prices before bidding.*


Chynared, thanks I'll keep an eye out for the PE design. VB may start to grow on me soon.......!



sjc said:


> Ruby: Wise choice...
> Linda: Let us know what you think when yours arrives
> ChinaRed21: I couldn't agree with you more
> 
> The additional plus that I find over this style in comparison to other Vera Bradley styles:
> Separate Section for Kindle
> Zippered all around...other styles are open and if you have your bag on your shoulder and lean forward, to pick something up, stuff can fall out
> Front Flap Pockets quick access to cell phone in one pocket and keys in the other pocket-- automatic closure no fumbling
> 
> The style definitely grows on you.
> *Note: I also have the reader eyeglass case it is nice and small not clumsy and bulky
> 
> *I have the book covers coming...anyone interested let me know before I put them up on Ebay (they fit over the original cover).


SJC-you are preaching to the choir! ITA w/everything you've said about the style and functionality of this bag being perfect for the K. It's been freezing cold and blustery here for the past few days in the NE, so haven't been out much but can't wait to take the Bowler for a test drive tomorrow!
Ruby


----------



## ShellyD

I am a Vera addict and I can't believe I missed this gem!!!!  I have 3 BBs that were sitting in my closet! A Cafe Latte, Mediterranean Blue, and Petal Pink.  I whipped those out so fast when I read this post and it works fabulously!!!!! Duh!  Genious I tell you.  I went to my VB retailer yesterday and they had a smattering of the spring 09 colors in.  The Purple Punch BB is totally going on my Mother's Day wish list!  It is to die for!

Thanks for the great, great tip!


----------



## Cowgirl

I have several Vera Bradley bags and love love love them.  But also check out QVC's Lemon Hill brand of quilted bags.  I also have a few of theese bags and the quality is really good.  They currently have a last click sale on one of their bags that would fit the kindle perfectly for only $12.61.


----------



## Newbie Girl

sjc said:


> *Linda*: I agree; I think I got extra excited because I got to use a credit whereas I probably wouldn't have purchased, had I had to pull the cash out of my pocket. That's why I like Ebay; buy with profits from something you've sold. Similar to the Amazon rewards...I *love* when I get the $25.00 vouchers with my points. I charge all my utilities and gas; tuck the money aside and pay the bill when it comes in...Keep those bonus points coming...keep 'em coming!! Make sure you post your "review" when you get your Vera bag.


I started the same thing a few months ago. I put everything on my Amazon card (except bills- haven't tried that yet...hmmmmm) and rack up those points. The first month, because I had my Kindle on it, got $25 credit right away- and combined with a Christmas gift card, ended up with $50- woo hoo......I'm also finding that I have more control over my spending (have learned to be very responsible with my credit cards but learned the hard way....sigh) and also, when bills come in, the cash is there to pay right away. When the CC comes due, the cash is also there. It really is a win-win because I don't have to worry about keeping my check book in order- as long as I spend responsibly. On another note: I got a speeding ticket the other day, was able to pay it on line with my Amazon CC, and got points....really showed THEM, didn't I? LOL


----------



## sjc

*We are just so consumer savvy!!* It is true...if you manage your accounts properly, you can get all sorts of perks without it costing you a dime. The important thing is to always set the money aside before the bill even comes in. NEVER charge without having the money up front. Even with Ebay...sell your "junk" and use the $$ to buy Kindlebooks using the PayPal plug in.


----------



## chynared21

Ruby said:


> Chynared, thanks I'll keep an eye out for the PE design. VB may start to grow on me soon.......!


*I only have one other one Ruby....the small backpack which is great when you want to go out shopping. It leaves your hands free and there is a small zippered compartment that faces your back where you can put your valuables and not have to worry about pick pockets  Took it with me on DD's class trip and it was great!*


----------



## Libby Cone

If you want a one-of-a-kind tote, you should consider knitting one! Pam Allen has pointed out that the simplest pattern, knitted from the most inexpensive yarn with plastic knitting needles is still unique in the world, as no two knitters knit exactly the same. I have made a felted tote bag that works great for the Kindle. This is what you need:
non-Superwash worsted wool
try 1 skein Lamb's Pride for solids:http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-knitting-yarns-brown-sheep-lambs-pride-worsted/
or use 2 skeins Classic Elite Desert for the hand-dyed look:http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/94178EC3-D5F6-46BA-9EDB-80B4FD70A839/productID/CFB53AB6-D1F3-462C-9F24-B1A14F3075FD/
or 2 skeins of Lion Brand Wool:http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/yarnInfo.cgi?yarnPage=1694550&start=15

If you don't know how to knit, get a copy of Knitting for Dummies:http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-For-Dummies/dp/B001C4PKM6/ref=ed_oe_k
(guys might prefer Knitting with Balls:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0756622891/ref=kinw_rke_rti_1
sorry it's only available in Paperback), and buy three pairs of knitting needles, size 7,8, and 9 (one of these three sizes should get the right gauge, but don't sweat it too much)
Dowload this felted tote bag pattern:http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1177AD.html. I recommend skipping the side piece and sewing front to back for a snug fit.

Buy an interesting button (It doesn't have to be a toggle button):http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/buttonsHome.asp

You have a one-of-a-kind tote! If you want to support US businesses, buy the Made-in-USA Lamb's Pride yarn. If you want to support indigenous women in Uruguay, buy one skein of Malabrigo:http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/94178EC3-D5F6-46BA-9EDB-80B4FD70A839/productID/375952CB-6D7D-4E63-BEE3-F92643343AFD/


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Libby and congrats on your first post! We have some knitters here that may be interested. Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself.

Glad you joined us,
Linda


----------



## sjc

Libby:  Thank you....and welcome.  I do knit (dropped stitches make me a nervous wreck) though I hold on to the needles with a white-knuckled death grip.  I'm much more relaxed with crocheting.  I may dig out my yarn box and try it.  Thanks for a great post.  You are going to love the boards; we are a friendly lot.


----------



## megan

Just a note- I have the paperback VB covers and tried to put them over the original cover and they did not fit. Any tips on putting it on? Mine was just a bit too short.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My Vera Bradley Bowler arrived today. I have to agree with SJC, it is the perfect Kindle bag. The Peacock pattern is absolutely gorgeous and I love the setup of the purse. I am not a cloth bag gal but I think this is going to grow on me. I changed purses as soon as it was delivered. My two favorite things are the perfect pocket and protection for my Kindle and the 2 outside flap pockets for my keys and cell, love the closure on those.

Thanks for the tip SJC! I am well pleased. 
Linda

P.S. I heard the delivery truck and had ordered my grandson some jeans so I kept Kindling, my hubby walks in with the box and says, "another purse??"      Yes dear it was a bargain...


----------



## Ruby296

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My Vera Bradley Bowler arrived today. I have to agree with SJC, it is the perfect Kindle bag. The Peacock pattern is absolutely gorgeous and I love the setup of the purse. I am not a cloth bag gal but I think this is going to grow on me. I changed purses as soon as it was delivered. My two favorite things are the perfect pocket and protection for my Kindle and the 2 outside flap pockets for my keys and cell, love the closure on those.
> 
> Thanks for the tip SJC! I am well pleased.
> Linda
> 
> P.S. I heard the delivery truck and had ordered my grandson some jeans so I kept Kindling, my hubby walks in with the box and says, "another purse??"  Yes dear it was a bargain...


Yay, so happy to hear that your BB arrived and that you are loving it! Congrats, Linda!!
Ruby


----------



## sjc

*C-O-N-G-R-A-T-S* Linda!!
So glad you like it. I agree 100% I wasn't a cloth person either; and I have to admit I love this bag. I wouldn't have suggested it otherwise. I too, _love_ the two front flap pockets....no snaps, zips to fumble with; so easy, YET secure!! And the Kindle-friendliness...to die for!! 
*POST A PICTURE OF YOUR NEW BAG WHEN YOU HAVE TIME!! *


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmmmm.  Generally not enamoured of Vera Bradley -- not a flower girl at all and usually prefer something more structured, like leather.  But I may need to look into one of these for the summer. . . .

Ann


----------



## drenee

I have quite a bit of travel scheduled this next year, and was thinking of a backpack.  The VB are also a bit busy for me, but I was wondering if anyone had a backpack style they could tell me about.  I haven't found anywhere near me that sells VB, and I hate to buy online without touching them first.  I thought a backpack style would help keep my hands free and be less stress on one shoulder.  
thanks,
debbie


----------



## Ruby296

chynared21 said:


> *I only have one other one Ruby....the small backpack which is great when you want to go out shopping. It leaves your hands free and there is a small zippered compartment that faces your back where you can put your valuables and not have to worry about pick pockets  Took it with me on DD's class trip and it was great!*


Somehow I missed this post! I looked at the small backpack too, but it didn't fit the K well so I passed on it. I already have a couple of nice leather backpacks that I use when I need handsfree, but they are not as K friendly as the BB is.



drenee said:


> I have quite a bit of travel scheduled this next year, and was thinking of a backpack. The VB are also a bit busy for me, but I was wondering if anyone had a backpack style they could tell me about. I haven't found anywhere near me that sells VB, and I hate to buy online without touching them first. I thought a backpack style would help keep my hands free and be less stress on one shoulder.
> thanks,
> debbie


Are you looking for leather? I have 2 leather backpacks that I really like. One is Dooney and Bourke and the other is Coach. I've had them for quite a while now so don't know if they are even made anymore, but you could always look on Ebay. The DB one is from the Glove Leather Collection and has 2 small pockets on the outside and some more smaller envelope style pockets on the inside. It holds all my daily stuff, but too small to fit the K comfortably. The Coach BP is the large "classic" style I think. Just one big open space, w/a small zip pocket inside and drawstring closure w/flap and turnlock. This one would hold the K in addition to other things, but has no separate compartment for it. HTH!
Ruby


----------



## drenee

I haven't decided exactly what I want to get.  Something light weight, but will still give protection to the Kindle, MP3 player, etc.  Just those items alone can weigh down my purse and get very heavy on the shoulder.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## chynared21

drenee said:


> I have quite a bit of travel scheduled this next year, and was thinking of a backpack. The VB are also a bit busy for me, but I was wondering if anyone had a backpack style they could tell me about. I haven't found anywhere near me that sells VB, and I hate to buy online without touching them first. I thought a backpack style would help keep my hands free and be less stress on one shoulder.
> thanks,
> debbie


*It is a personal choice and as Ruby said above, it wouldn't work for her purposes. For travelling though I probably would want a really sturdy bag...the straps on the VB backpack are rather thin and not padded so even if you got the large one, with the weight of all things you may want to carry, the straps may dig into your shoulders.*


----------



## drenee

chynared21 said:


> *It is a personal choice and as Ruby said above, it wouldn't work for her purposes. For travelling though I probably would want a really sturdy bag...the straps on the VB backpack are rather thin and not padded so even if you got the large one, with the weight of all things you may want to carry, the straps may dig into your shoulders.*


Thank you. That answers that question.
I have a very nice Agner bag I got several years ago when our kids' high school band marched in the Rose Parade. I guess I probably should go dig it out. It is very sturdy and a nice bad. But I do prefer segmented bags so I don't have to dig through everything to find the little items on the bottom. 
Again, thanks for all the help Kindle and non-Kindle I get from this board and its great members


----------



## sjc

*Yay!! *Received my_ *second*_ 
Vera Bradley Bowler Bag; along with: the _matching Wallet and Checkbook Cover_...*Love it!* Goes *GREAT* with jeans. Lots of blue tones on a Navy background. So glad I got it...and only $49.00 for all 3 pieces...*SCORE!!* I just can't say enough about the style and convenience of this bag's setup. 
If you were hesitant about making the purchase...go for it...you won't be sorry.


----------



## chynared21

drenee said:


> Thank you. That answers that question.
> I have a very nice Agner bag I got several years ago when our kids' high school band marched in the Rose Parade. I guess I probably should go dig it out. It is very sturdy and a nice bad. But I do prefer segmented bags so I don't have to dig through everything to find the little items on the bottom.
> Again, thanks for all the help Kindle and non-Kindle I get from this board and its great members


*You're welcome. Here's an idea for organization...they do sell purse inserts with little pockets, dividers that will go from purse to purse. I forget the brand names but a Google search should bring some up. They come in varying sizes and colors too. *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sjc said:


> *Yay!! *Received my_ *second*_
> Vera Bradley Bowler Bag; along with: the _matching Wallet and Checkbook Cover_...*Love it!* Goes *GREAT* with jeans. Lots of blue tones on a Navy background. So glad I got it...and only $49.00 for all 3 pieces...*SCORE!!* I just can't say enough about the style and convenience of this bag's setup.
> If you were hesitant about making the purchase...go for it...you won't be sorry.


So pretty SJC, love the blue. Got to love a bargain!!

Linda


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> *Yay!! *Received my_ *second*_
> Vera Bradley Bowler Bag; along with: the _matching Wallet and Checkbook Cover_...*Love it!* Goes *GREAT* with jeans. Lots of blue tones on a Navy background. So glad I got it...and only $49.00 for all 3 pieces...*SCORE!!* I just can't say enough about the style and convenience of this bag's setup.
> If you were hesitant about making the purchase...go for it...you won't be sorry.


*Pretty pattern sjc and quite the bargain!*


----------



## sjc

Thanks...and yes; quite the bargain.  Linda received hers and loves it...waiting on Leslie.  Let us know when it arrives Leslie!


----------



## MonaSW

LOL - you folks convinced me. I found a used Vera Bradley Bowler in the pattern I wanted (Kensington).


----------



## sjc

MonaSW:  Welcome to the VB Kindlers club...admission...one Kindle and one Bowler bag.  You will love it...lol.


----------



## MonaSW

sjc said:


> MonaSW: Welcome to the VB Kindlers club...admission...one Kindle and one Bowler bag. You will love it...lol.


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I used my Peacock Bowler bag this afternoon and bought groceries and ran errands. I like the bag, everything is easy access, keys, cell, i-Pod, wallet and the perfect Kindle pocket. I am very happy with my purchase. It is a very well made bag. By the way I saw a lady at Publix with the Cafe Latte Bowler bag SJC and immediately thought of you.

Linda


----------



## sjc

I am sure you did; how could you not...lol.  I now have cafe latte and Windsor Navy.  Glad you are enjoying your bag.  Your choice is very striking.  The VB colors are so vivid.


----------



## Marci

drenee said:


> I haven't decided exactly what I want to get. Something light weight, but will still give protection to the Kindle, MP3 player, etc. Just those items alone can weigh down my purse and get very heavy on the shoulder. Thanks for the information.


Drenee,
You might get some ideas from this thread that got a bit buried here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,715.0.html

HTH,

Marci


----------



## sjc

Drenee: It just popped in my head; silly me... When I first got my beloved Kindle, I bought a small backpack style bag that was perfectly sized for Kindle it had the 2 sections and a bunch of pockets for sd cards and such. It has a shoulder strap yet it is a mini backpack. I got it for $5.99 at either Target or Walmart.

Let us know how you are making out.

LuvMy4Bratz...like your pink elephants?? I love the pink black contrast.

****I can't remember* who was looking for a *bag insert* I have this one from years back...found the link. You just load it up with your junk and transfer it from bag to bag. It is called Purse Brite sold by HSN. It is now on clearance for $10.95...the one pictured to the right.

http://www.hsn.com/cnt/search/searchresults/default.aspx?Ntt=purse+brite&N=0&Ntk=Std&st=1&criteria=&days=&minprice=&maxprice=&o=esearch


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> Drenee: It just popped in my head; silly me... When I first got my beloved Kindle, I bought a small backpack style bag that was perfectly sized for Kindle it had the 2 sections and a bunch of pockets for sd cards and such. It has a shoulder strap yet it is a mini backpack. I got it for $5.99 at either Target or Walmart.
> 
> Let us know how you are making out.
> 
> LuvMy4Bratz...like your pink elephants?? I love the pink black contrast.
> 
> ****I can't remember* who was looking for a *bag insert* I have this one from years back...found the link. You just load it up with your junk and transfer it from bag to bag. It is called Purse Brite sold by HSN. It is now on clearance for $10.95...the one pictured to the right.
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/cnt/search/searchresults/default.aspx?Ntt=purse+brite&N=0&Ntk=Std&st=1&criteria=&days=&minprice=&maxprice=&o=esearch


*I think it was Ruby who decided to use a long unused backpack she already has for travelling but she didn't like how it was unorganized. I suggested a removable purse organizer but couldn't remember some of the brands that I had come across years ago. This sounds like it may be up her alley *


----------



## sjc

Oh good.  I remembered the question but couldn't remember who or in what context.  Glad you figured it out.


----------



## megan

I have both VB Backpack styles- large and small. I'm posting from my iPhone so I must keep this short but if you have questions about either feel free to message me. Also- VB is updating both backpack styles this season and the new versions should be in stores in about two weeks. This also means that the old style backpack is on sale!


----------



## Ruby296

sjc said:


> *Yay!! *Received my_ *second*_
> Vera Bradley Bowler Bag; along with: the _matching Wallet and Checkbook Cover_...*Love it!* Goes *GREAT* with jeans. Lots of blue tones on a Navy background. So glad I got it...and only $49.00 for all 3 pieces...*SCORE!!* I just can't say enough about the style and convenience of this bag's setup.
> If you were hesitant about making the purchase...go for it...you won't be sorry.


Love that pattern! Congrats on your excellent deal too 



chynared21 said:


> *I think it was Ruby who decided to use a long unused backpack she already has for travelling but she didn't like how it was unorganized. I suggested a removable purse organizer but couldn't remember some of the brands that I had come across years ago. This sounds like it may be up her alley *


YES, totally up my alley!! Thanks so much for posting this, I've seen these before but it never occured to me to put one in my big 'ole backpack!!!
Ruby


----------



## Ruby296

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I used my Peacock Bowler bag this afternoon and bought groceries and ran errands. I like the bag, everything is easy access, keys, cell, i-Pod, wallet and the perfect Kindle pocket. I am very happy with my purchase. It is a very well made bag. By the way I saw a lady at Publix with the Cafe Latte Bowler bag SJC and immediately thought of you.
> 
> Linda


I finally got to test drive mine this morning and I LOVE it!! It's the perfect size for what I carry on a day to day basis, but not heavy like some of my leather bags. Didn't take my K w/me, but I don't think that's going to add much weight to it. Now I want another one!!
Ruby


----------



## sjc

*Ruby:* Yahoo!! Glad you like it...The Kindle does not add much weight and fits perfectly in the inside zippered section. You are in the same boat as me. I got my first (cafe latte) and then; like you, I wanted the second (windsor navy) and the wallet and the checkbook cover. Good thing VB doesn't make shoes: then I'd really be scre#@d!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I love it! At first I thought it would be too big, but it's perfect. Love the magnetic flaps. Love, Love, Love the Pink Elephants! Love the zip all the way across so I don't have to dig. Love the flat bottom

I'm SO getting this Bowler in more patterns (Purple Punch should be out soon....)


----------



## sjc

*luvmy4brats:*

Ditto!!

Glad you like it. I love the flaps being magnetic...so easy and convenient. I think there are a few of us who have gone for *SECONDS...*

Like I've said: I am now the proud owner of Cafe Latte *and* Windsor Navy
I'm sure I will want summer colors soon!! Yes, the purple punch..."packs quite the punch" it's going to be a big seller!!


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> *luvmy4brats:*
> 
> Ditto!!
> 
> Glad you like it. I love the flaps being magnetic...so easy and convenient. I think there are a few of us who have gone for *SECONDS...*
> 
> Like I've said: I am now the proud owner of Cafe Latte *and* Windsor Navy
> I'm sure I will want summer colors soon!! Yes, the purple punch..."packs quite the punch" it's going to be a big seller!!


*Because I'm too lazy to go back a few pages sjc...where again did you get your "sets"? That was a fabulous price!*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

For me it is the perfect everyday bag, especially for work. I can even fit my umbrella in it.

Linda


----------



## sjc

*The first bowler bag* (cafe latte) I got at the Foxwoods Casino Vera Bradley Boutique. My husband and I *combined* our players points and I got the bag for nothing. We had to combine our points because we don't accumulate much; as we don't go very often.

*The second bowler bag set* (bag, wallet, checkbook cover) Windsor Navy...I bought, using buy it now option, on Ebay. I had a *balance* in my PayPal Account and really didn't have to pull money out of my pocket

*So, basically, I didn't pay cash outright for either bag. Can't beat that!!*...I have a saying; If it's free, it's for me.


----------



## Ruby296

sjc said:


> *Ruby:* Yahoo!! Glad you like it...The Kindle does not add much weight and fits perfectly in the inside zippered section. You are in the same boat as me. I got my first (cafe latte) and then; like you, I wanted the second (windsor navy) and the wallet and the checkbook cover. Good thing VB doesn't make shoes: then I'd really be scre#@d!!


Today I got to put my K in it to go to the eye doctor w/dh and it was SO nice to have that zippered/padded pocket to slip it into. I'm trying to stay away from the VB site, but it's not easy!
Ruby


----------



## Ruby296

luvmy4brats said:


> I love it! At first I thought it would be too big, but it's perfect. Love the magnetic flaps. Love, Love, Love the Pink Elephants! Love the zip all the way across so I don't have to dig. Love the flat bottom
> 
> I'm SO getting this Bowler in more patterns (Purple Punch should be out soon....)


I was at the grocery store today and saw a woman w/the pink elephant backpack and I LOVE that pattern! You got a good one, luvmy!
Ruby


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> *The first bowler bag* (cafe latte) I got at the Foxwoods Casino Vera Bradley Boutique. My husband and I *combined* our players points and I got the bag for nothing. We had to combine our points because we don't accumulate much; as we don't go very often.
> 
> *The second bowler bag set* (bag, wallet, checkbook cover) Windsor Navy...I bought, using buy it now option, on Ebay. I had a *balance* in my PayPal Account and really didn't have to pull money out of my pocket
> 
> *So, basically, I didn't pay cash outright for either bag. Can't beat that!!*...I have a saying; If it's free, it's for me.


*Foxwoods in CT? They have a VB Boutique Heck, I haven't been there in years....I'm more of a Mohegan Sun person *


----------



## sjc

*ChinaRed21:* Yes. Foxwoods in CT. There is a small boutique (don't know the name of it) tons of Vera Bradley.

Funny, ChinaRed21: I'm the opposite; I hate Mohegan Sun. I've been 3 times (2 for concerts)... and 3 times I couldn't wait to leave. The dark decor makes me extremely anxious. Though, I don't go to Foxwoods all that much either. I did when they first opened; but the novelty wore off and I know too many people who have lost their shorts there...not my way of spending $$.


----------



## Angela

OK, it has finally happened... I gave in to temptation and just won a Vera Bradley Bowler on eBay! I have been trying for 3 days to win a Cafe Latte because I love the browns & black, but each time was outbid at the last minute. I finally decided to see if the same would happen if I changed colors... I now am the proud owner of a Classic Black Bowler with matching wallet for $35.01. Please somebody tell me that I got a great deal so I don't feel so guilty for buying it!! 

Betsy... you have now succeeded in pulling me over to the dark side!!   lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Angela, you will enjoy it so much! It was a bargain!!

Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's a great deal! Especially if you got the wallet too. I paid $27 without a wallet


----------



## KeyboardKat

I got caught up in this thread last night and ordered a Capri Blue Bowler, Kensington Small Tic Tac Tote, and a Mod Flora Pink Paperback Cover (bright and easy to locate). Prices weren't bad, but I looked on Ebay and couldn't find what I wanted. 

I tend to carry a purse forever once I find one that I can find things in. The one I use now, I keep going back to because it is light weight and I can find things easily, but putting my kindle in it is just too much... not safe to carry around since it's so open.

I think the Tic Tac Tote will be great for when I am not carrying my KIndle with me, but the Bowler will be fun on trips, going somewhere I need to wait (i.e., read), etc. It will be more secure, too.

I am disappointed that they would not let me order the Kensington Bowler online.  

I will check in when they arrive.


----------



## sjc

Angela:  Great deal...you are going to love it; as we all do, so far.  Definitely grows on you.  I love my Cafe Latte and my Windsor Navy.  May order a third in more spring/summer tones...we'll see; have to get the right deal...I don't buy anything without getting a bargain.

ENJOY!! Keep us posted when you get it.


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> OK, it has finally happened... I gave in to temptation and just won a Vera Bradley Bowler on eBay! I have been trying for 3 days to win a Cafe Latte because I love the browns & black, but each time was outbid at the last minute. I finally decided to see if the same would happen if I changed colors... I now am the proud owner of a Classic Black Bowler with matching wallet for $35.01. Please somebody tell me that I got a great deal so I don't feel so guilty for buying it!!
> 
> Betsy... you have now succeeded in pulling me over to the dark side!!  lol


*Awesome deal Angela!

sjc...you're right about Mohegan...it's dark, especially the older portion of the casino. I love the newer side because the colors are a bit more vibrant in that they're jewel tones instead of earth tones. I mostly go for concerts at Mohegan, I'm not a gambler. Grandma likes Foxwoods so we make a day of it with lunch and point shopping ;-p

FYI ladies...I ordered a Lola in Peacock. What a pretty pattern!!! Anyhow, if you're not going to carry a lot or want a smaller purse for quick errands, this is a great bag and...wait for it...it fits the Kindle with an Oberon cover in it with room to spare for the essentials!!!!*


----------



## sjc

I think our friend; Ms. Vera, should start throwing a percentage our way...lol.

ChinaRed:  Yeah, what is it with the elderly and that darn place...My Aunts and my mother-in-law, would go every day if someone took them!! The money they must waste; then they complain!!


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> I think our friend; Ms. Vera, should start throwing a percentage our way...lol.
> 
> ChinaRed: Yeah, what is it with the elderly and that darn place...My Aunts and my mother-in-law, would go every day if someone took them!! The money they must waste; then they complain!!


*Miss VB does put together a pretty package...it was like Christmas!

My grandma actually buys a bus ticket, I think $10, that goes up pretty much around the clock and comes home at a certain time or she could hop a different bus if they have room, but it comes back to you in a $10 gambling voucher and a $10 food voucher as well. I guess the casino hopes that in turn everyone will blow more money than what the outlay was ;-p Grandma isn't hardcore though...she'll do her share of the slots and mostly walk around with her friends *


----------



## sjc

Chynared21
My mother in law does the same bus deal with her old lady friends; then when they come back they complain and complain...how foxwoods never pays...then they go right back and do it all over again the next week. THEN she goes with her other son, doesn't say she went with him (but we know) then throws the *poor lonely me hint* to my husband, but we don't bite; because we _know_ she's been on the bus and with his brother.


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> Chynared21
> My mother in law does the same bus deal with her old lady friends; then when they come back they complain and complain...how foxwoods never pays...then they go right back and do it all over again the next week. THEN she goes with her other son, doesn't say she went with him (but we know) then throws the *poor lonely me hint* to my husband, but we don't bite; because we _know_ she's been on the bus and with his brother.


*LOL, so your MIL likes her own voice too... *


----------



## sjc

Vera Bradley: General consensus is: Purple Punch (new spring design) is going to be a huge hit.


----------



## Mikuto

I love Vera Bradley! And what do you know, I just happened to need a new backpack to carry my yoga equipment (other than the mat) and my work stuff for when I walk to work.










Since the color is retired, she's selling them for 36 dollars! A large backpack for under 50 dollars, AND it's Vera Bradley? I just about one-clicked that!


----------



## sjc

Sweeeet deal.  Can't go wrong at that price.  Believe me, VB bags hold up.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Mikuto said:


> I love Vera Bradley! And what do you know, I just happened to need a new backpack to carry my yoga equipment (other than the mat) and my work stuff for when I walk to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the color is retired, she's selling them for 36 dollars! A large backpack for under 50 dollars, AND it's Vera Bradley? I just about one-clicked that!


That is a beautiful bag Mikuto, love the colors and a bargain to boot.

Linda


----------



## Mikuto

It's not my favorite of her styles, but I think it's gorgeous and as you said, can't beat the price!


----------



## sjc

My daughter got a VB large duffel for High School Graduation gift.  Is now half way through her 3rd year in college; drags the thing everywhere and it still looks new.


----------



## Cowgirl

sjc said:


> Vera Bradley: General consensus is: Purple Punch (new spring design) is going to be a huge hit.


Ohhh...I like that design. You're right it will be a big hit!


----------



## sjc

VERA News:  I received an e-mail:  
free shipping on orders $75.00 and up; code HappyNewYear expires 1-13


----------



## Libby Cone

Look at this great bag on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230318434177

Libby


----------



## sjc

OMG...I could crochet that in a night.  $17.99 OPENING BID...I'll open my bidding at .99cents...lol.  cool bag. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kindlegrl

*If you want to try for one of the Vera Bradley Bowler style bags, there are a few on eBay. I just picked up the melon capri for my Kindle for $25 including shipping (new with tags).*


----------



## MonaSW

I ordered the wallet with strap to go in the Bowler. I wasn't sure I would like it, but it is working out well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My goal for this year is to become more organized. I bought the bowler, a cell phone holder, an eyeglass case. a cosmetic bag and a couple other small bags. At the moment, everything in my Bowler is nice and organized and in it's own space. My sons eye kit (he wears a patch over his eye several hours a day) is in a small cosmetic. My make-up is in a purse cosmetic. My first aid kit is in another small cosmetic (I should put it with the eye kit..the first aid is usually for that boy anyway. 

I've been picking them up on ebay if I found a good price. None of the inside bags match, but that actually makes it easier to find what I 'm looking for. No more digging and so easy to grab what I need if I'm switching purses.

I did preform a slight surgery on the straps. I wasn't crazy about the rounded straps, they cut into my shoulder. So with a little patience, a seam ripper, and an iron, I converted them into flat handles (like on the totes) Much happier with it this way. I'll try to remember to take pictures in the morning. My eyes are starting to cross.


----------



## sjc

luvmy4brats:  Would love to see a pic of the modified straps.

I literally at any given time can close my eyes:  and be able to select any one item from my purse and never miss.  I know every item and its exact location; blindfolded.  I could even pull out my wallet and you could tell me to pluck a single, five, ten or twenty OR even a particular credit card...and I could do it every time.  I kid you not.  That's why I started this post.  The organizational properties of the bowler style; simply amazing.  (OK...so maybe just a smidge of ocd too.)


----------



## Marci

sjc said:


> Vera Bradley: General consensus is: Purple Punch (new spring design) is going to be a huge hit.





Cowgirl said:


> Ohhh...I like that design. You're right it will be a big hit!


ME, too. I love that design. I'll probably have to wait until it gets retired to afford a bag a I like 

Marci


----------



## megan

The rounded straps digging into my shoulder was why I quit carrying my bowler the first time. Great idea about changing the straps! I'm going to try that.


----------



## sjc

Megan:  It does sound so interesting doesn't it?  luvmy4brats is going to post pics when she can spare a sec from the 4...lol.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> Megan: It does sound so interesting doesn't it? luvmy4brats is going to post pics when she can spare a sec from the 4...lol.


I'll try to post some pictures in the morning. All I did was rip out the stitching on the handles and iron them flat


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got a Purple Punch Gabby...It's one of the new designs. I got to the shop while they were still putting them up on the shelves! I considered getting another Bowler, but I went gaga over this one. The inside print is this really cute green/purple print. It's a smallish purse (A little bit bigger than the retired Sherry, but it does fit the Kindle. Great for quick trips. Love the little handles it has.

It's SO cute, yes, I will post pictures, along with the modified Bowler ones..I'll try to do that tonight. Sorry it's taken so long.

I think this Purple Punch is one of those designs that looks best on the bigger pieces. I got a coin purse too and you almost only see black on the back.


----------



## sjc

Congrats!!  You're probably the first on the boards to get purple punch.  I'm sure everyone would love to see pics when you get a spare minute.  Purple Punch is probably going to be a huge seller.


----------



## KeyboardKat

*luvmy4brats* - Thanks for the idea for the straps on the bowler. I might try that, too, since I also do not like those handles at all and they just need about an inch or two more to be a good shoulder bag for me. Waiting anxiously for your pics. 

My order came today. I got the Capri Blue Bowler and I actually like the fabric _much more_ than I thought I would. Also got a book cover, which is very nice and I will likely gift that to someone, and a Small Kensington Tic Tac Tote, which I like very much, but it's just too small and the straps are just a tad too short. I will likely give that to my granddaughter for a gift; just the right size.

I like the room in the Bowler and I can get my Kindle _and_ WeekDate planner in there, along with all my other 'purse stuff'. Still lots of room!

Does anyone have a wallet; how do you like it? Also, does anyone have a guess as to when the Purple Punch bags will be online?

These bags are not a big thing in our area (I have never seen one before and I have been looking for a couple of weeks), so I will likely have to order online.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sorry guys, the pics are going to wait until morning. I forgot Biggest Loser was on tonight (and it was GOOD!) ..But I PROMISE they'll be up as soon as I'm up and around in the morning. It's the first thing I will do.

Kat, I saw the new sleek wallet today and it was very nice. I almost picked it up too, but I've more than blown my budget this month and thought I'd better wait. I have the pocket wallet, but it's a bit bulky for my taste. The stores are just getting everything this week. They were literally unpacking them when I got there. I bet it won't be too long before they're up online.

BTW, the Purple Punch goes GREAT with my Butterfly Oberon


----------



## Mom of 4

OK, you people are officially a BAD INFLUENCE!!
Up to now I have avoided getting a new cover, no skin either,

BUT...

You have managed to convice me I NEED this Vera Bradley Bowler bag!
I just ordered one with a matching wallet, and I have never even seen a VB IRL!
(I live is Southern California, and I guess they just haven't hit big around here.)

I'll let you know what I think when they arrive!

Theresa


----------



## KeyboardKat

Theresa - Which fabric pattern of Bowler did you get?


----------



## Mom of 4

Well, I'm a girl that likes a bargain,
so I went with the Capri Blue.
Buying sight unseen, thought I had better get the one on sale!


----------



## sjc

*luvmy4brats:* Another Biggest Loser fan...don't tell me; I DVR'd it and will watch it. The host had her baby (a girl). I thought Michelle, from last season was beautiful; as was her mom. I have a cousin whose husband gained a considerable amount of weight and now he won't go out publicly. I feel so bad for her; because she is doing everything in her power to try to help him, to no avail. He now suffers from depression and has started to drink, making matters worse. He refuses counceling and she is at her wits end. I feel for them both.

My mom is obese and the poor thing can't do a darn thing; she has 2 artificial knees and plastic rings in her foot (toes) but one knee is a revise, gone bad so exercise is out of the question. She only operates on 50% lung capacity and wears oxygen. Plus with her cancer the radiation makes her too exhausted anyway. She can't watch the Biggest Loser because she bawls her eyes out...for them and for herself. She says it all the time..."No one wants to be fat, if they say they do; they are lying."

OK: back to the topic: Can't wait to see pics of your new "merchandise"


----------



## sjc

*Mom of 4:* You will not be disappointed. Gosh...so many of us have gotten them now; everyone must want to choke me for initiating the post and making you all spend money. Aaahhh...we're worth it.

*Imagine if we had a Kindle/Vera convention:* that would be one bright room with all the various patterns and colors of VB bags, Kindle covers and skins. We'd all have to wear sunglasses...lol.


----------



## KeyboardKat

*Mom of 4 * - I like the Capri Blue. It will really be nice in the spring and summer, but is ok for right now.


----------



## Mikuto

Last Friday I went to the Vera Bradley store in San Jose California. It was like an explosion of color!

I picked up an "Out to Lunch" bag, which is one of their retiring styles, in the Java Blue color. It's the PERFECT size for a Kindle! Out of all the bags I found that this one fits my Kindle like a glove, and it fits inside of the new purse I got.



I was lucky enough to find this one going out of style too, in that awesome Java Blue color I love.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Pretty bag Mikuto!


----------



## luvmy4brats




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very pretty luv! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## sjc

Mikuto:  Awesome!  Don't you just love a bargain?

Luvmy4Brats:  
Wow!!! I am impressed.  Great bags.  The purple does pack a lot of punch...pun intended. Thanks for sharing--great pics.


----------



## KeyboardKat

luvmy4brats - Thanks for the pics. The Purple gabby is really nice; not too small, IMHO. How are the straps working on the bowler? Are they any problem with getting in your way without the weight of thiose stiff inserts? I have been thinking about taking mine out, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kat,

I'm much happier with the straps now. They don't cut into my shoulders anymore. 

The Gabby has the same rounded straps that the Bowler did, but it's not meant to go up over the shoulder so I'm leaving them as is. It's a cute little bag.


----------



## sjc

*Hey all:* I had a gazillion errands today. I noticed 7 people's Vera Bags: Yes, 7. I find that I now glance at everyone's handbags to see if it *is:*
A Vera (or Other)
Which Style
Which Pattern
Kindle Friendly

If I notice the wearer glance at mine; I'll actually say Oh hi mod floral or hi pink elephants; meet _XXX_ (whichever I am carrying at the moment) but _*only*_ if they glance at mine and sort of *give me the* _"That's a Vera Look" _ It is a very specific look of recognition accompanied by a twinkle in the eye and a slight to wide smile.

I've always noticed bags and shoes anyway...but now it's worse. Anyone else find themselves on "Vera Alert" since the original post and our many purchases??


----------



## luvmy4brats

I notice them more now too. I don't think I paid that much attention before.

Just got an email. the new Spring line is up on their website.
www.verabradley.com

Thought you might like to know.


----------



## sjc

I get the e-mails also.  I think that the purple punch is going to take off like wildfire.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just bought my first Vera purse. I love elephants....I couldn't resist.

http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?dept=400&sku=143%3a10










On sale for only $20...after tax and shipping $27.


----------



## Marci

Neversleepsawink-

That looks like a great deal!

Let us all know what you think of the bag when you receive & use it.

Marci


----------



## Cowgirl

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I just bought my first Vera purse. I love elephants....I couldn't resist.
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?dept=400&sku=143%3a10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On sale for only $20...after tax and shipping $27.


When I clicked on this it says it's the Lola bag...Is that the same as the bowler bag?


----------



## sjc

Neversleepsawink:  Congrats.  The color contrast of pink on black is striking.  I've seen it in person.

The l-Lola bag is a smaller version of the bowler bag.  It is same design but on a smaller scale.  Congrats, and be sure to post once you receive it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes its smaller than a bowler bag.  I really wanted one, and when I saw the price I hurried and bought it   As soon as I get it I will take pics and post them here


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm breaking down and ordering that pink elephant lola before it's sold out....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm breaking down and ordering that pink elephant lola before it's sold out....


Lol...you sound like me last night  How could we turn it down? LOL!!!!


----------



## sjc

It is adorable.  Just make sure the precious K fits inside...lol.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yea that would be nice, for the Kindle to fit


----------



## megan

The K is going to be a tight fit in the Lola but it should work. Also there is a new mini bowler bag that just came out this week.


----------



## Cowgirl

megan said:


> The K is going to be a tight fit in the Lola but it should work. Also there is a new mini bowler bag that just came out this week.


I hope it fits...the dimensions seemd right when I measured my kindle in it's cover...


----------



## sjc

I think it will fit inside the main section of the bag itself.  However, I don't think it will fit inside the inner zip pocket.  In the large bowler bag, there is an interior zippered section that the kindle fits in; keeping it away from the main section.  In the case of the "Lola" (if I'm not mistaken), I believe you will have to keep K in the main section.  Either way, it's a great bag.  Enjoy and keep us posted.

Those with Lola bags...Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm ok with it fitting in the inside and not the zippered part.  I like to my hold kindle, Ipod and GPS and the chargers in one place when I travel.  That's all I would use it for.  More for protection but I want it to look good!


----------



## sjc

I am sure that you will look F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!!  Let us know when it arrives!


----------



## luvmy4brats

megan said:


> The K is going to be a tight fit in the Lola but it should work. Also there is a new mini bowler bag that just came out this week.


The mini one (Audrey) is tiny. It just fits a Nintendo DS...But it's REALLY cute.

I think the Kindle should fit fine in the Lola. You should even still have plenty of room for other things too.


----------



## sjc

I agree with luvmy4brats.  You should fit everything just fine.  If you don't like it for some odd reason; there's always ebay.


----------



## Wannabe

Thanks, SJC for your original post to start this thread. I took your advice and got the Bowler in Purple Punch today!! I LOVE it. It is a much more roomy bag than I was carrying before so I've organized all my stuff into smaller bags (per Luv's suggestion) and now everything is in there nice and cozy. I was able to keep the large inside zippered part empty just for my Kindle to travel in. 

The new Purple Punch pattern is gorgeous! I love, love, love it. I also got a matching wallet.


----------



## Guest

I wish VB would make Kindle covers- I would LOVE a Purple Punch one!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I wish VB would make Kindle covers- I would LOVE a Purple Punch one!!


Lol...oh no, more money to spend


----------



## Wannabe

Oh, me too. That pattern makes me swoon .


----------



## Guest

Purple has always been my favorite color and I'm a big Vera fan. Until Purple Punch, Botanica and Kensington were my fave patterns. I have a CD/DVD holder in Kensington, a purse, tote and cosmetic bag in Botanica, and a wallet in Petal Pink. I just got two new leather bags so I can't justify anymore Vera purchases right now but I so want some Purple Punch stuff! LOL!


----------



## Wannabe

I'm fairly new to the Vera craze but most of what I have is in the Java pattern (tote, brush & pencil, miller bag) and I have some odds and ends of some other patterns. I really like Java but I LOVE Purple Punch (have I mentioned that?). So now I want to replace all of my Java stuff with Purple Punch stuff. Luckily my birthday is coming up. Time to start dropping hints .


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think the Purple Punch is quickly becoming my favorite. I like the big splashy florals on the dark backgrounds.



Wannabe said:


> Thanks, SJC for your original post to start this thread. I took your advice and got the Bowler in Purple Punch today!! I LOVE it. It is a much more roomy bag than I was carrying before so I've organized all my stuff into smaller bags (per Luv's suggestion) and now everything is in there nice and cozy. I was able to keep the large inside zippered part empty just for my Kindle to travel in.
> 
> The new Purple Punch pattern is gorgeous! I love, love, love it. I also got a matching wallet.


Yeah!  Did you get/see the new sleek wallet? It's the same magnetic closure as the Bowler flaps. I liked it.


----------



## Wannabe

No, I got the clutch wallet. The clip closure remined me of coin purses I had as a kid. The wallet is very roomy and holds all of my cards nicely. I'm sure it will hold cash well also if I ever get any  . I also stuck my checkbook in there. When I don't feel like lugging the bowler, I can just grab my wallet and go.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Wannabe said:


> No, I got the clutch wallet. The clip closure remined me of coin purses I had as a kid. The wallet is very roomy and holds all of my cards nicely. I'm sure it will hold cash well also if I ever get any . I also stuck my checkbook in there. When I don't feel like lugging the bowler, I can just grab my wallet and go.


Oh! I'm jealous. I really want a clutch wallet too. I actually like those better than the sleek wallet. They also make the little coin purses with that kiss-lock closure.


----------



## Guest

Wannabe said:


> No, I got the clutch wallet. The clip closure remined me of coin purses I had as a kid. The wallet is very roomy and holds all of my cards nicely. I'm sure it will hold cash well also if I ever get any . I also stuck my checkbook in there. When I don't feel like lugging the bowler, I can just grab my wallet and go.


Cash?? What's that?


----------



## sjc

*Wannabe:*

CONGRATS!!! I'm jealous. I looooooooove the purple punch. I have a feeling that it is going to be one of VB's most successful patterns _*ever*_. Your entirely welcome; I had to start this post because the layout of that bag is fantastic.

As far as bookcovers: I do have a couple of VB covers. They do fit most paperbacks but NOT Kindle. They are very nice; vibrant, durable and great for regular paperbacks...great gifts. I bought 4 sold two. Should you want one let me know. I too, wish VB would design a K cover...I'd be first in line and in Purple Punch none the less.

Be sure to post pics of your beautiful bowler when you get a chance. Again, CONGRATS!


----------



## Wannabe

OK, here you go.
























Aren't the colors just gorgeous?!?


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> It is adorable. Just make sure the precious K fits inside...lol.


*Yep, it fits...I posted a few days ago that I got the Lola in Peacock...there's plenty of room left over for essentials and the Kindle in my Oberon cover. It's a cute bag.*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yay, glad to hear that my Kindle and Oberon cover will fit   Thank you!!


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yay, glad to hear that my Kindle and Oberon cover will fit  Thank you!!


*Welcome  It's a great "to go" bag to grab. It'll fit a wallet, small cosmetic case, phone, keys and that all important Kindle *


----------



## Marci

Ooooohhhhh, Wannabe -

Be still my heart! 

Purple Punch is _fabulous_! I love the clutch purse, too.

Loads of fun for you,

Marci


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Welcome  It's a great "to go" bag to grab. It'll fit a wallet, small cosmetic case, phone, keys and that all important Kindle *


Perfect! Just what I was hoping for


----------



## Mollyb52

Does anyone have the bucket tote?  I am considering it but also like the bowler and betsy.  Also looks like the purse cosmetic bag would be a perfect fit for Kindle in a cover, anyone have one?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mollyb52 said:


> Does anyone have the bucket tote? I am considering it but also like the bowler and betsy. Also looks like the purse cosmetic bag would be a perfect fit for Kindle in a cover, anyone have one?


The Purse Cosmetic is a perfect fit for a kindle. Since they're clearancing them out, you should be able to find them around 1/2 price right now. It's like a Mary Poppins bag...I kept putting more and more in to see what fit.




















































This is what I put in it: Kindle in Oberon Cover (put it in spine side down), spare battery and micro cleaning cloth in 1st mesh pocket. Cell Phone in 2nd mesh pocket. ipod nano (3g) and headphones 3nd mesh pocket. USB and Charger in Large Pocket. Lay light across the top. You can also skip that light and take a lightwedge, if you put it in with the Kindle.

Just because I figured out what COULD go in there, doesn't mean I do. It's a bit stuffed that way. I gereally carry the Kindle, spare Battery, Cleaning cloth, and ipod

I don't have a bucket tote, but I do have a Curvy tote..It's not a favorite and am thinking of selling it I like the pocket on the outside, but then everything just falls to the bottom inside. I prefer the flat bottom ones (like the bucket)


----------



## Mollyb52

Thanks so much for the pictures of the cosmetic purse.  I am definitely going to get one of those.  Ebags is having  an extra 10% off and free shipping until Thursday so I have to decide which purse to choose.  I just don't think I would like the 2 straps on the Bowler.  Maybe the Cargo Sling.


----------



## KindleGirl

Wannabe...I just used my Christmas/Birthday money and purchased the Purple Punch Bowler, Zip-Around Wallet and Zip Id keychain yesterday!!!  They are so pretty and cheery. During the winter months it gets so dreary sometimes and these are the perfect pick-me-ups!


----------



## Wannabe

KindleGirl said:


> Wannabe...I just used my Christmas/Birthday money and purchased the Purple Punch Bowler, Zip-Around Wallet and Zip Id keychain yesterday!!! They are so pretty and cheery. During the winter months it gets so dreary sometimes and these are the perfect pick-me-ups!


Good for you! The Purple Punch is quite cheery, just looking at it puts me in a better mood.


----------



## sjc

Wow!!! 
Wannabe:  I'm the wannabe...loooooooooooooove your pics. Such colors.  I'm absolutely 110% jealous of that bowler.  Is the background deep brown or black?  So striking!!  The colors really do pop...a real pick me up.  I who never thought or considered carrying a cloth bag in winter; boy, am I eating my words.

Luvmy4brats:  Great pics...thanks for sharing; like you're not busy enough!!  Thank you so much for sharing. I saw the cosmetic case on sale locally and disregarded it; not even giving it a K thought.  I may go back just to see which patterns they had.  Thanks again.


----------



## sjc

I received the latest VB (spring) Catalog in the mail yesterday:  All I can say is; boy I wish I had stock in that company!!!  

In fact, my daughter who totes her large duffel on her college campus; says she noticed about 80% of the girls she sees walking around on campus, carry around some sort of VB item.  She said lots have the duffel (laundry day) but she said she's noticing more of the purses and messenger bags. (She wants purple punch...I told her I'll give her a punch...I just forked over her registration and car insurance payment...greedy kids...lol.)


----------



## MonaSW

I got the wallet with strps and it is very nice.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

How long does it usually take for the purses to arrive?  I ordered mine last week.


----------



## Cowgirl

sjc said:


> I received the latest VB (spring) Catalog in the mail yesterday: All I can say is; boy I wish I had stock in that company!!!
> 
> In fact, my daughter who totes her large duffel on her college campus; says she noticed about 80% of the girls she sees walking around on campus, carry around some sort of VB item. She said lots have the duffel (laundry day) but she said she's noticing more of the purses and messenger bags. (She wants purple punch...I told her I'll give her a punch...I just forked over her registration and car insurance payment...greedy kids...lol.)


VB is also very popular with the middle school girls...


----------



## MonaSW

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> How long does it usually take for the purses to arrive? I ordered mine last week.


A couple of weeks? They seem to be a little slower than some places to ship.


----------



## sjc

I would assume the reason for the "two weeks" would be they are trying 1. to replenish vendor stock from Christmas (my local carrier was wiped after christmas).  2.  Getting out the spring line both in orders and vendors.  January is a tough month for retailers due to year end/new inventory.  It can be very involved; hence, time consuming.


----------



## Mollyb52

OK,  I couldn't stand it.  I had to order a Vera for myself.  I really like the purple punch but thought it a bit too bright for me.  I ordered the Mailbag in Yellow Bird.  That pattern seems fairly neutral to me and I like a shoulder strap (that was my main reason for not ordering the bowler...those straps...).  I am getting it to take on vacation in February.  It looks just right for travel, not too big but not too small.   Does it really take two weeks to receive?  Wow, that is slow shipping!


----------



## Mom of 4

Mollyb52 said:


> Does it really take two weeks to receive? Wow, that is slow shipping!


I ordered mine on the 13th and received it today! Yea! It's finally here. Took 9 days, felt longer. SOOOO glad I'm not on Kindle watch, I couldn't handle that AT ALL!! 

luvmy4brats:Think you had a GREAT idea flattening the straps on the bowler. Did you just make a small opening and pull the filling out? Was it easy?


----------



## sjc

Mom of 4:  Yippeeee!!  Congrats.  Hope you like it.

Mollyb:  Way 2 go...keep us posted...literally.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Wonderful, thank you for letting me know how long it takes.  I should have mine soon


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mom of 4 said:


> I ordered mine on the 13th and received it today! Yea! It's finally here. Took 9 days, felt longer. SOOOO glad I'm not on Kindle watch, I couldn't handle that AT ALL!!
> 
> luvmy4brats:Think you had a GREAT idea flattening the straps on the bowler. Did you just make a small opening and pull the filling out? Was it easy?


See where it's sewn together on the straps? I just carefully ripped only that seam out, pulled all the little threads out, pulled the cord out and then ironed it flat. It was super easy. I was probably extra careful because I don't sew (not that you need to for this) but that means I'm not in the habit of ripping out seams


----------



## Mom of 4

Got it!  Thanks so much.  I think the flat straps will make the bag perfect!


----------



## KeyboardKat

This thread has been very bad for me!

I went into the local shop that has Vera Bradley the Wednesday and bought a Puccini 'On the Go' and a Puccini makeup bag... not too large... it's a much smaller purse than the Bowler. I love that Puccini print. I wanted something smaller than the Bowler and something light weight with a shoulder strap.

Then - I got 2 other purses on Ebay!   They have pockets that will work great for the Kindle and I just love them, although they are pretty bright...

I won an auction for this one this one a couple of days ago (the first I have ever tried).









and I bought this one this morning










Both are fairly large. My DDs both liked them, so I guess they will be good.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I got my Vera Bradley Lola purse today, it fits the Kindle


----------



## KeyboardKat

neversleepsawink - I should have gotten one of those! Cute!!  ;-)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I got my Vera Bradley Lola purse today, it fits the Kindle


Very cute and great for a beach or camping trip when you don't want to have to carry a purse. I looked at the Pink Petal, it is very summery looking.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone


----------



## sjc

KeyboardKat:


> This thread has been very bad for me!


Sorry!!...love your bags though. I'm sure a few want to throttle me by now...but we all need a little color in our lives. (Especially with the New England winter we are having this year!)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

KeyboardKat said:


> neversleepsawink - I should have gotten one of those! Cute!! ;-)


They still have some, $20 sale price is hard to resist! LOL. Here is the link:
http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?Sku=143&


----------



## Cowgirl

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I got my Vera Bradley Lola purse today, it fits the Kindle


I just received the exact same one!!! love it


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cowgirl said:


> I just received the exact same one!!! love it


Its money worth spending  Isn't funny how my kindle in the picture is blending into my purse. LOL


----------



## Cowgirl

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Its money worth spending  Isn't funny how my kindle in the picture is blending into my purse. LOL


I can't believe it was on clearance for $20


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cowgirl said:


> I can't believe it was on clearance for $20


A very good deal...tempted to buy another.


----------



## sjc

NeversleepsaWink:  So worth it.  $20 bucks.  Awesome!!


----------



## Wannabe

sjc said:


> NeversleepsaWink: So worth it. $20 bucks. Awesome!!


sjc-You're doing it again .


----------



## sjc

I can't help it... though I was just stating that $20 is a great deal.  I didn't say I ordered one...though I was tempted but only tempted...lol.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sjc said:


> I can't help it... though I was just stating that $20 is a great deal. I didn't say I ordered one...though I was tempted but only tempted...lol.


Lol...I want to buy another, I shouldn't....hmmmm...or should I? LOL!


----------



## sjc

I plead the fifth


----------



## sjc

Hey all:  any new updates re:  Vera Bradley purchases...everyone happy with their new bags?  I am.  So far I have the following:

2 bowler bags 
2 wallets 
2 readers eyeglass cases
2 book covers-- for paperbacks (not Kindle)
1 travel zip wallet-- (I may put up on Ebay; I thought was a regular zip wallet but it is a frequent flyer wallet for airline travel...nice; really nice, but I don't travel much...it's more for a business-woman)


----------



## Kathy

sjc said:


> Hey all: any new updates re: Vera Bradley purchases...everyone happy with their new bags? I am. So far I have the following:
> 
> 2 bowler bags
> 2 wallets
> 2 readers eyeglass cases
> 2 book covers-- for paperbacks (not Kindle)
> 1 travel zip wallet-- (I may put up on Ebay; I thought was a regular zip wallet but it is a frequent flyer wallet for airline travel...nice; really nice, but I don't travel much...it's more for a business-woman)


What does the travel zip wallet look like. I may be interested, I travel for work.


----------



## sjc

*Kathy:* I didn't see your post until just now. I put it up on Ebay... *Sorry*, I would have sold it to you _directly_ had I come here beforehand; again, my apologies.


----------



## sjc

Vera is really broadening her horizons.  She's now introduced a line of VB sunglasses...about a dozen styles.  Some are cute...but some are "out" there.  A busy bag is one thing but sunglasses...I'll stick to my classic Jackie O's; which are actually back in style!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

The Vera site has a ton on sale. I just got four different bags, with shipping, for $100.

I had to get four different ones because:
  They are all in different prints.
  They are all in different shapes.

I wasn't sure which print or shape I would like best.   I got a Hipster, Lindsey, Small Tic Tac Tote and Little Betsy. One of them is in Pink Elephant, can't remember which one, and I can't remember what prints the others are in either....lol. They were all pretty though!


----------



## Kathy

sjc said:


> *Kathy:* I didn't see your post until just now. I put it up on Ebay... *Sorry*, I would have sold it to you _directly_ had I come here beforehand; again, my apologies.


No problem.  I'm looking at purses right now and I'm thinking of the Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip. I think this purse was in one of the threads before. If so, did anyone buy it and how is is working?


----------



## luvmy4brats

WolfePrincess73 said:


> The Vera site has a ton on sale. I just got four different bags, with shipping, for $100.
> 
> I had to get four different ones because:
> They are all in different prints.
> They are all in different shapes.
> 
> I wasn't sure which print or shape I would like best.  I got a Hipster, Lindsey, Small Tic Tac Tote and Little Betsy. One of them is in Pink Elephant, can't remember which one, and I can't remember what prints the others are in either....lol. They were all pretty though!


I'm not looking, I'm not looking.......My luck I'll go to look and my internet will crash again. Then again, my wallet will probably be thankful. Love the Pink Elephant and I have two Lindsays (Mod Pink and Mod Blue) The Lindsay is the perfect smaller bag for the Kindle.

<maybe a peek>


----------



## sjc

That Vera, she gets us every time.  She should change her name from Vera Bradley to Vera Gladly.  As in, Vera gladly takes our money.


----------



## Buttercup

I ordered my first Vera Bradley bags on the 10th and they should be here Wed.  I got the Lindsay in pinwheel pink, small tic tac tote in pink elephants, little betsy in capri blue and a cel phone case in pinwheel pink.  The site had a coupon code for 10% off so my total with shipping and tax was $77.88.  Not bad!  I just hope I like them, obviously I got a bit carried away with the sale prices.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

I've put stuff in the shopping cart 3-4 times already.  I can't seem to push the button.  I really like the tech case ($12) to hold the usb cable, adapter and any other small items.  The All in One Wristlet is cute too.

I already have a Fossil handbag that will hold the K and all my other junk so I can't justify buying Lola ($20 is a deal though).  Ack!


----------



## sjc

Uughhhhhhhhhh....I did the same thing; put items in the cart only to retract them.  I love the sale; but hate to dish out the $$ just because it's a sale.  Although; the LARGE duffel for $52!!! and the SUPER tote $51.  The Bowler (which started this whole thread) and the Villager $40!!!.....I'm dying a slow death here...I'm hyperventilating!!

Like I said, she should be VERA "GLADLY"...for gladly takes our $$$.  I am soooooooooooo tempted.


----------



## Karen

I love Vera Bradley.  I just ordered the bowler bag in petal pink.  I need another VB bag like I need a hole in my head.  My 17 year old son just shakes his head at me.  But if it's a car part, he's begging me to let him order it.


----------



## sjc

Karen:  lol.  I hear you.  I am a fellow Vera worshiper; and my son in the automotive tech college...and a parts geek motorhead; as is his Dad and his Dad before him (not to mention his 3 uncles).  Karen; I'm right with you girlfriend.


----------



## Karen

Thank you.  He is currently working on a 1985 Porshe 944, & a 1977 Camaro.  He's going to Univ. of Maryland to study engineering in the Fall.


----------



## Abby

I saw a Pink Elephants baby bag today with my DD at mommy and me. After reading this thread and the talk about Pink Elephant Lolas I came home and ordered one!


----------



## Wannabe

I just wanted to report back. On the advice from this thread, I got the bowler in Purple Punch right after they came out with the new spring patterns. I've used it every day since and love it. It's large enough to hold everything I need plus my Kindle from time to time.


----------



## Cowgirl

Abby said:


> I saw a Pink Elephants baby bag today with my DD at mommy and me. After reading this thread and the talk about Pink Elephant Lolas I came home and ordered one!


I was one who bought the pink elephant Lola for traveling and it is perfect for my kindle, Ipod, and all my chargers I have to carry. Love it!


----------



## sjc

Abby:  'atta girl Abbs...way to go!!
Wannabe:  Used my Cafe Latte BOWLER today...the perfect bag; now if I could only manage to keep some money in it...


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Does anyone have a peacock bag?  I love the colors, but it might be too busy for me.  I would love to hear from someone who has one.

TIA


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have a bunch of accessories in Peacock. I don't think I'd get a purse/bag in this pattern because it's a bit too busy for me, but I like it for my accessories. (It may just be that I like the ones with a dark background).

I'm still loving my Purple Punch, but need to find a different style. I need something with a strap. I think I'm going to get a Libby or On The Go bag.


----------



## Abby

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm still loving my Purple Punch, but need to find a different style. I need something with a strap. I think I'm going to get a Libby or On The Go bag.


I love Purple Punch but I can't decide what bag to get in it. I think it'll go really well with that purple M-Edge I have on order...


sjc said:


> Abby: 'atta girl Abbs...way to go!!


Bags are my downfall!


----------



## luvmy4brats

It went great with my purple Oberon


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Does anyone have the Hipster? Just wondering what it was like inside and if it is a good fit for the Kindle. I ordered one, among a few others, because it was the only one I could get in the discontinued red pattern.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

It must be a sign that I shouldn't buy.  It won't take my debit card.  I've tried three times.  Weird, because I took $200 cash out and went grocery shopping today using the same card.


----------



## Abby

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Does anyone have the Hipster? Just wondering what it was like inside and if it is a good fit for the Kindle. I ordered one, among a few others, because it was the only one I could get in the discontinued red pattern.


I have a Java Blue hipster but I'm not sure if its the same as the red one you got. I don't have a Kindle yet to see how it would work.



luvmy4brats said:


> It went great with my purple Oberon


It was your pics that prompted me to get the purple M-Edge


----------



## MonaSW

ogie287 said:


> It must be a sign that I shouldn't buy. It won't take my debit card. I've tried three times. Weird, because I took $200 cash out and went grocery shopping today using the same card.


Frequently debit cards have a $300 per day limit. Try again tomorrow or call you bank to increase your daily limit. (Found this out when I tried to pay for a $4000 fence with my debit card.)


----------



## sjc

*ogie287:* Linda-Cannon-Mott has the Bowler Bag in Peacock. (I have it in Windsor Navy and Cafe' Latte)

*WolfePrincess73:* The hipster is very nice; here's the description:
Hipster *(Older style not curved at the top)*Slim, sleek and chic! The long adjustable strap (with tortoise buckle) allows across-the-body wear that's as fashionable as it is functional. Includes two interior slip-in pockets, plus two more on the front - one slip-in and one zippered (with a buttonhole for your headphones). How hip is that?

10½" x 11½" - 55" adjustable strap

*Newer Curved Top Style Description:*

Hipper than ever, the new Hipster has a fresh, curved shape and roomier interior. A smart front pocket snaps shut while the back features a deep zippered pouch. It also features three interior slip pockets and stylish tortoise buckles on the strap. Slip it across your body for a fashionable hands-free look.

10½" x 11" x 1¼" - 53½" adjustable strap

*Please Note: * I have never tried placing my Kindle in the Hipster style: Maybe someone who has, can elaborate.


----------



## luvmy4brats

In case anyone is wondering, a nekkid K1 fits perfectly in a mini-hipster. I think it will be just a tad too small for a K2 though.


----------



## NancyB

Another Vera nut here....I just bought Let's Do Lunch and my Kindle Klassic in its Oberon cover fits in it perfectly, with room for the charger, book light, reading glasses in the main compartment and my ipod fits in the inside pocket.  Not sure if K2 in a case would work. Cute, looks like a mini backpack and a bargain at $28. Works for times when you maybe just want a wallet or clutch and need a small bag for the gadgets alone.  Also love the bowler (have a, umm few of those  ) for including everything.


----------



## drenee

MonaSW said:


> Frequently debit cards have a $300 per day limit. Try again tomorrow or call you bank to increase your daily limit. (Found this out when I tried to pay for a $4000 fence with my debit card.)


If you know you're going to have a large purchase you can go to your bank and make arrangements to allow for a one time larger amount to come out of your account.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Thanks for the info on the hipster. The one I ordered is not the mini, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that a covered K1 or K2 will fit. Of course, after I order the bags from VB I found a red Coach bag that I reallllly like. This way I will have choices...lol.


----------



## kjn33

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Does anyone have the Hipster? Just wondering what it was like inside and if it is a good fit for the Kindle. I ordered one, among a few others, because it was the only one I could get in the discontinued red pattern.


I have the newer Hipster in Jave Blue, and yes the k1 in it's m-edge cover fits great. there is still room inside for my phone, lipbalm, keys. Plus the outer pockets will hold small stuff.
Enjoy your new bags!
Kristie


----------



## lindnet

NancyB said:


> Another Vera nut here....I just bought Let's Do Lunch and my Kindle Klassic in its Oberon cover fits in it perfectly, with room for the charger, book light, reading glasses in the main compartment and my ipod fits in the inside pocket. Not sure if K2 in a case would work. Cute, looks like a mini backpack and a bargain at $28. Works for times when you maybe just want a wallet or clutch and need a small bag for the gadgets alone. Also love the bowler (have a, umm few of those ) for including everything.


Oh, that is CUTE! I like the purple one, it would go very nicely with my purple Roof of Heaven I have on order!


----------



## Abby

NancyB said:


> Another Vera nut here....I just bought Let's Do Lunch and my Kindle Klassic in its Oberon cover fits in it perfectly, with room for the charger, book light, reading glasses in the main compartment and my ipod fits in the inside pocket. Not sure if K2 in a case would work. Cute, looks like a mini backpack and a bargain at $28. Works for times when you maybe just want a wallet or clutch and need a small bag for the gadgets alone. Also love the bowler (have a, umm few of those ) for including everything.


I was looking at Let's Do Lunch the other day and wondering if a Kindle in a cover would fit. I'm going to have to try it out in a store when my K2 gets here.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I got all 4 of my VB's!! I love the Hipster. Problem is I also received my new Coach bag...lol! (some problem, huh?)

I like the size of the Coach, it's the Mini Lunch Tote or something like that. I can fit everything I usually carry plus the K2 in a cover in it whereas with the Hipster, if I carry the K2 in a cover, there isn't room for much more than my cell phone and my wallet. I usually carry lots of other stuff. So the Coach will be my daily carry with the Hipster for short trips to town maybe.


----------



## sjc

4 me...the Bowler allows me to carry everything but the kitchen sink (could probably fit that too); in an organized manner and ***keeps my Kindle & Cover* completely* separate and safe in it's *own * thickly padded,zipped interior compartment. I have several nice K-friendly bags...Bowler is set up the best though.


----------



## Abby

My pink elephant Lola came today.  My K2 in the Amazon cover and the paperback lightwedge in it's cover fit very nicely.


----------



## sjc

Abby:  YAY!!!  Congrats.  You won't be sorry.  I love the pink elephants pattern...such a striking contrast w/ the pink on black.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I love the pink Elephants too! nIt's whimsical without being in your face. I now have several different styles in this pattern.

As a matter of fact, I just got a Lindsay off of ebay today.


----------



## sjc

Everyone seems pleased with the Lindsey.  I saw a lady at the bakery yesterday with a Lindsey and we got into the whole Vera GLADLY discussion...I don't think I've met a single person who only owns just ONE VB. She had several as well.

LuvMy4Brats:  Vera is going to mail you a personal thank you card; as well as a birhtday, Christmas, Mother's Day...


----------



## luvmy4brats

This will be my third Lindsay. I have Mod Blue, Mod Pink and now Pink Elephant...If only they still made it. I would love Purple Punch


----------



## Abby

luvmy4brats said:


> This will be my third Lindsay. I have Mod Blue, Mod Pink and now Pink Elephant...If only they still made it. I would love Purple Punch


I'm using a Mod Pink baby bag right now for DDs things. She also has a Katie in Pinwheel Pink (her first Vera, she's 16 months) to keep her smaller toys in. Its easy to throw in my purse or the diaper bag and keeps the toys from getting all over. I'll have to go look at which one is Lindsay. I like Purple Punch too.


----------



## sjc

OH noooooooooooo*$$* I did it again: This time I bought an all leather black COACH bag...couldn't resist. Used my birthday money from last week; if it's any consolation: I got it half price at the factory outlet. Vera "Gladly" must be p*ssed at me...lol. (Oh the guilt!!)


----------



## sjc

VB just came out with a patchwork pattern incorporating the latest 4 newbie patterns here's the link.
http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ViewCategory.aspx?dept=169


----------



## Cowgirl

That patchwork pattern is very very tempting!


----------



## sjc

It really is cute.  Though I am holding off on bags for a bit.  I just got a coach.  In the past couple months I've gotten 2 VB's (+ accessories), 1 Liz, 1 coach and I already had other bags.  Nonetheless; it is adorable.


----------



## hudsonam

luvmy4brats said:


> The Purse Cosmetic is a perfect fit for a kindle. Since they're clearancing them out, you should be able to find them around 1/2 price right now. It's like a Mary Poppins bag...I kept putting more and more in to see what fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I put in it: Kindle in Oberon Cover (put it in spine side down), spare battery and micro cleaning cloth in 1st mesh pocket. Cell Phone in 2nd mesh pocket. ipod nano (3g) and headphones 3nd mesh pocket. USB and Charger in Large Pocket. Lay light across the top. You can also skip that light and take a lightwedge, if you put it in with the Kindle.
> 
> Just because I figured out what COULD go in there, doesn't mean I do. It's a bit stuffed that way. I gereally carry the Kindle, spare Battery, Cleaning cloth, and ipod
> 
> I don't have a bucket tote, but I do have a Curvy tote..It's not a favorite and am thinking of selling it I like the pocket on the outside, but then everything just falls to the bottom inside. I prefer the flat bottom ones (like the bucket)


Wow, I love how that looks! I just HAD to resurrect this Vera post.  I just got my Bowler bag and it is perfect to carry all my stuff and my Kindle.


----------



## sjc

hudsonam:  If I buy one more Vera item; my husband is going to throttle me...lol.  The Bowler is awesome...so organized and that separate Kindle compartment is...great!!

I recently bought (in Blue Rhapsody) Large Duffel, Small Duffel, Miller, Bucket Tote.

***The Miller holds everything and zips...lots of sections.  GREAT for places that don't allow backpacks...I stuff it with everything and call it my purse...they can't argue.***  We go to the car races in the summer and they don't allow bags, backpacks...etc. anymore...I get in with the Miller...stuffed with snacks, bottled water and sweatshirts.  The gate guard commented, "That's one big ass purse!!"


----------



## hudsonam

sjc said:


> hudsonam: If I buy one more Vera item; my husband is going to throttle me...lol. The Bowler is awesome...so organized and that separate Kindle compartment is...great!!
> 
> I recently bought (in Blue Rhapsody) Large Duffel, Small Duffel, Villager, Bucket Tote.
> 
> ***The Villager holds everything and zips...lots of sections. GREAT for places that don't allow backpacks...I stuff it with everything and call it my purse...they can't argue.*** We go to the car races in the summer and they don't allow bags, backpacks...etc. anymore...I get in with the Villager...stuffed with snacks, bottled water and sweatshirts. The gate guard commented, "That's one big ass purse!!"


  LOL! I have the two duffels and a garment bag, but they are in Capri Blue and New Hope. I only ever allow myself to buy the big items on sale (so most don't match), and there was a great sale on the garment bag and large duffel a few months ago.

And LOL at the gate guard's comment!  I do like the Villager too.


----------



## njsweetp

I didn't read thru all 12 pages, but do you know if the Bowler will fit the Kindle in an Oberon cover?


----------



## hudsonam

njsweetp said:


> I didn't read thru all 12 pages, but do you know if the Bowler will fit the Kindle in an Oberon cover?


Yes it does.  Mine is in an M-Edge, but I believe I've read that it fits in an Oberon too, and I would imagine it would. The pocket is one entire side of the bowler.


----------



## njsweetp

hudsonam said:


> Yes it does.  Mine is in an M-Edge, but I believe I've read that it fits in an Oberon too, and I would imagine it would. The pocket is one entire side of the bowler.


Thank you!!!


----------



## hudsonam

njsweetp said:


> Thank you!!!


You're welcome! And if you want the name of a good ebay seller, let me know. She's been super fast both times I've bought from her.


----------



## njsweetp

hudsonam said:


> You're welcome! And if you want the name of a good ebay seller, let me know. She's been super fast both times I've bought from her.


Absolutely! Send me a PM with the info! Thank you!


----------



## JJB

Just wanted to bump this thread...it is very enlightening. Thanks for all of the info on VB bags and how the kindle fits.


----------



## ayuryogini

njsweetp said:


> I didn't read thru all 12 pages, but do you know if the Bowler will fit the Kindle in an Oberon cover?


The VB Bowler will definitely fit a Kindle in its Oberon cover; I can even fit in my iPad with its Oberon cover, but that takes a little doing.
The Bowler is great. I love how it is organized
I kind of wish I could find a leather handbag just like it, but only about 2" or so larger.
You will love it for your Kindle; a real bonus is how it opens up nice & wide so you can see everything in it.
If you're interested, here is a link to some pictures I took of my Make Me Blush Bowler; in it, my Kindle has an M-Edge Prodigy cover.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20296.msg426276.html#msg426276

You might be interested in the entire thread; there are a lot of other good pics, and info about the Bowler as well as other VB bags.

Enjoy!


----------



## JJB

Your pictures are so wonderful and I love the way that you have your bag organized. I really want it but I'm afraid that I would not like the shorter straps and I need to go with as little weight as possible and I'd load it up and make it too heavy. 

I love that thread also. Let's resurrect that thread too!


----------



## hudsonam

ayuryogini said:


> I kind of wish I could find a leather handbag just like it, but only about 2" or so larger.


Me too (re: the Bowler)! I LOVED my Bowler, but I was in the mood for something less colorful/ornate. But it's such a perfect bag. I'm sure I'll end up with another one.... That Call Me Coral is still calling my name.


----------



## fancynancy

How does the weight of a VB bag compare to the weight of a Lesportsac bag?  Anyone have one of each?  Thanks!


----------



## JJB

fancynancy said:


> How does the weight of a VB bag compare to the weight of a Lesportsac bag? Anyone have one of each? Thanks!


I can't compare to Lesportsac since I don't have. The VB and Stephanie Dawn bags are just about weightless IMHO.


----------



## hudsonam

fancynancy said:


> How does the weight of a VB bag compare to the weight of a Lesportsac bag? Anyone have one of each? Thanks!


It would probably depend on which VB bag you were looking at, but it's probably very close to the weight of a LSS bag. LSS are so light, it's probably not quite as light, but VB bags are very light in my experience.


----------



## Vet

hudsonam said:


> Yes it does.  Mine is in an M-Edge, but I believe I've read that it fits in an Oberon too, and I would imagine it would. The pocket is one entire side of the bowler.


My first bowler was delivered today. My M-Edge Latitude cover fits in the inside pocket. The Latitude is a bulky cover.


----------



## JJB

I had been reading this thread and saw the purse cosmetic case picture and how nicely the kindle fit in it so I ordered two different patterns from ebay. I received one today and it will barely zip up with my K2 with it's cover on and nothing else will fit in it or else it won't zip at all. 

Stupid me! I went back and looked at the talk & pic & realized that it was a K1 that fit! Now I will have 2 purse cosmetic cases to use in a different manner, I guess!


----------

